# Lightroom 5 issues with 5DS Raw files.



## Cheekysascha (Jun 15, 2016)

Hey guys, so I bought myself a 5DS a few weeks ago and found out that I couldn't import raw riles from it into LR5 as adobe didn't release an update to make the camera raw files compatible with it so since then I've been using the DNG converter to import the files into lightroom, so after a few weeks of thinking about it I have two options right now, get creative cloud or buy LR6 but I'm not sure which is right for me as I don't really need photoshop and would prefer to avoid the many bad things I've heard about CC however I'm afraid of buying lightroom 6 and having a similar problem again...


Anyone have any experience with choosing between CC and the standalone lr6? any other pros and cons to each besides the ones I've mentioned??


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 15, 2016)

I would not buy LR6 at this point in its life. There is no guarantee that it will ever be updated for future new cameras, its already two years old.

The photography version of creative cloud is very popular, and has a huge number of happy users, and a few that find things to nitpick. I would not let those few dissuade you. Their comments are important, and you should read them, but there is often a issue with software conflicts on their computer, and there is a near infinite combination of software packages, so no one can test them all.

If you do not use Photoshop (a shame, since it does so much more), then there is DXO. At $200, its no cheaper than CC considering a 3 yr life cycle before you are forced to get a new version, but for users who do not process huge numbers of images, its also very popular.

Another piece of software to consider is ACDSEE Ultimate. Its often on sale for around $50, it does layers and many of the things LR does. I use it for processing jpegs just for simple edits. Its light equalizer is a alternative to allow manipulation of the image exposure in up to 10 bands. The down side is that it is a computer resource hog, and much slower than LR. There is also ACDSEE which is great for jpegs, but slows way down for RAWs. It costs less.

Canon DPP4 is deceptively powerful and priced right


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 15, 2016)

+1 to everything Mt Spokane lists. I find more horror stories about folks getting the subscription software via Amazon and having issues, so spend the few extra dollars and get it directly from Adobe. While you don't use Photoshop, the CC subscription comes with Photoshop Fix for iOS, among a few other bits.

http://www.adobe.com/creativecloud/photography.html

You can try LR6/CC for 30 days so nothing holding you back there.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Jun 15, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If you do not use Photoshop (a shame, since it does so much more), then there is DXO. At $200, its no cheaper than CC considering a 3 yr life cycle before you are forced to get a new version, but for users who do not process huge numbers of images, its also very popular.





I was wondering if there are any benefits to using photoshop over Lightroom? I started using lightroom because of everything I need being easy access on the right bar as well as finding a lot of the more advanced? features of photoshop a bit well daunting


----------



## yorgasor (Jun 15, 2016)

I use Lightroom & Photoshop. Lightroom is wonderful for managing large catalogs of photos. I do most of my photo processing with Lightroom, but there are some things that Photoshop does better or easier. For those things, I just right click the image (or images) in lightroom, and tell it to open in Photoshop. Once the changes are made in Photoshop, I just save, and the finished product comes back into Lightroom, allowing me to continue to manage things there. The two programs work very well together.




Cheekysascha said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > If you do not use Photoshop (a shame, since it does so much more), then there is DXO. At $200, its no cheaper than CC considering a 3 yr life cycle before you are forced to get a new version, but for users who do not process huge numbers of images, its also very popular.
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 16, 2016)

Cheekysascha said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > If you do not use Photoshop (a shame, since it does so much more), then there is DXO. At $200, its no cheaper than CC considering a 3 yr life cycle before you are forced to get a new version, but for users who do not process huge numbers of images, its also very popular.
> ...



Photoshop is daunting and you need to use it enough to keep in practice. It is not for everyone, or even for most photographers. But, well supported software means paying wages to lots of people, so you pay one way or the other, be it DXO, Adobe, Phase One, ... The lower priced software is usually less capable, slower to be updated, but can be just fine for many photographers, you do not need the latest and greatest in many cases, so get what you need, no more.


----------

